# Hello from Newcastle!



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Morning all,

Just wanted to say hello as a new member.

I recently bought an old krups Crematic and have enjoyed the beginning of the journey. I am however beginning to understand the Crematics' limitations and am now I. The market for a gaggia classic pre 2015 or a tebe. What sort of pricing am I looking at? I was bidding on flea Bay last night for a classic (totally unmoded) spares or repairs 2009 model and it shot up to £70!

Thanks!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They regularly come up for sale on here from forum members who can tell you the history etc, making it a safer bet than Ebay. Sit and wait, increase your post count to 10 so you can view the sales forum. Price depends on mods done

Ho from WB by the way


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Always been a fan of the bay. Thanks very much, I will contribute and keep an key!


----------

